# Paph. lowii



## eggshells (Jun 9, 2017)

It has been a really busy past year for me and I haven't posted much lately and I'm not sure if I can post more often than I used to. Lot's of plants that went in bloom that i haven't taken photos of. 

Anyhow, here is a Paph. lowii with 7 flowers. Hard to capture in the frame. A massive plant with equally long spike. The spike measure over a meter.




Paph. lowii by paphioman, on Flickr




Paph. lowii by paphioman, on Flickr




Paph. lowii by paphioman, on Flickr


----------



## John M (Jun 9, 2017)

Super!!!


----------



## Spaph (Jun 9, 2017)

A cultural mastery, awesome work eggshells!!! Great work in trying to capture it all in a photo as well!


----------



## fibre (Jun 9, 2017)

Spaph said:


> A cultural mastery, awesome work eggshells!!! Great work in trying to capture it all in a photo as well!



absolutely!!


----------



## troy (Jun 9, 2017)

That is sweet!!! Any culture tips?


----------



## AdamD (Jun 9, 2017)

Absolutely astounding! Beautifully presented and photographed. Bravo


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 9, 2017)

That is a beauty


----------



## NYEric (Jun 9, 2017)

Nice inflourescens.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 9, 2017)

Wow!


----------



## Cosmic Orchid (Jun 9, 2017)

Amazing!


----------



## Brabantia (Jun 10, 2017)

I like a such well grown plant ! Beautiful flowering.
Why do you use terracotta pot ?


----------



## ksriramkumar (Jun 10, 2017)

Wow!!. Very nicely grown Eggshels.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Jun 10, 2017)

Excellent culture with excellent results


----------



## Camellkc (Jun 10, 2017)

Mad! 7 blooms per spike! Awarded Quality!


----------



## Silvan (Jun 10, 2017)

Woah! I didn't know lowii could have so many blooms. 
Congrats!
:clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 10, 2017)

Beautifully grown, flowered and photographed. I love the way it is stretching out so much.


----------



## emydura (Jun 10, 2017)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## OrchidIsa (Jun 11, 2017)

So beautiful!! :clap:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 11, 2017)

I have to chime with, freaking amazing as well!
What kind of mix do you have in the clay pot?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Secundino (Jun 11, 2017)

So beautiful and so stunning. Like it very much, congrats!

My Berenice is preparing a sixth bud right now - that must be _lowii_ as ancestor.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 11, 2017)

I love this species and that last photo is great!

I got a small seedling, but I think I'm going to just chuck it (it seems like a crappy one) and buy a blooming size. These seem readily available at a good price.


----------



## Dandrobium (Jun 12, 2017)

That is wonderful!! Congrats!


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 12, 2017)

WOW! That is great display.


----------



## My Green Pets (Jun 12, 2017)

Amazing


----------



## Stone (Jun 13, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## eggshells (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks all. 



Brabantia said:


> I like a such well grown plant ! Beautiful flowering.
> Why do you use terracotta pot ?



It is potted in a plastic pot. I just used the terracotta as weights so it doesn't topple over.



SlipperKing said:


> I have to chime with, freaking amazing as well!
> What kind of mix do you have in the clay pot?



Fine bark, coarse Perlite, charcoal. 3-1-1


----------



## blondie (Jun 15, 2017)

Wow wow wow amazing spike comgrats


----------



## grubea (Jun 15, 2017)

very nice


----------



## Guldal (Jun 15, 2017)

What to say? One can just stand, dumbfounded, struck by beauty....bending ones head in awe!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## tomBEE (Jun 16, 2017)

what a wonderful display in a horizontal manner with natural beauty! congrats!


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 19, 2017)

Elegant presentation and lovely blooms.. I think lowii spikes are best presented naturally like this one..


----------



## NYEric (Jun 19, 2017)

I still have your baby's photo an my desk at work.  I need an update. I love telling people he's mine.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 19, 2017)

I echo all the compliments posted....amazing!


----------

